# Comic (Pilot) The Breeze



## Busterslug420 (Sep 30, 2018)

This is a comic I've been working on. I've changed episode 1 a lot. I'm working on some new pages. I have the script for Episode 1 and 2 done.

You can check me out at
www.DeviantArt.com/SmashDraw93


----------

